# 9 Months into Growing under T8



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 9, 2017)

This is a partial shot of the bottom most shelf with about 20 inch height.
In buds are from left to right:

Two divisions of the same Hsinying Delight, Mem. Larry Heuer, Cattleya Loddiglossa, Ma Belle, Aerangis fastuosa (although the bud is not shown here. The whole thing is barely seen anyhow), Fumi's Delight (only leaves made it in the shot lol).

The rest are a mix of mostly parvi seedlings, some plants from section paphiopedilum and its hybrids, one miniature multi, and a compot of B. digbyana. 

Almost all have been growing well with no or little stretching.
Some, like Ma Belle here, still show slight bleaching. They'll just have to deal with it. haha


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 9, 2017)

Looks like you chose well for your set-up.


----------



## orchid527 (Jan 9, 2017)

Looks good. Speaking of growing spaces, did you say recently that you were putting tint on a window in another growing area? I am really interested to hear how that works out. I have been thinking about doing it, but was concerned about how the plants might respond. Mike


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 9, 2017)

Mike- I did remove sheer curtain on my windows and placed this film on the glass. I like how it looks better and it provably is better for my plants too. 
It does block out more sun, but still very bright. 
I think the shear curtain was tad bit too bright especially during the midday. 
Plants have been fine, but it was just too hot during the summer days. 

You can kind of see what I have in the thread named Buds on Malipoense and its hybrids. Some of the plants were photographed with the window ( with new window film on) as a background. Rice paper patterns for Paphs and another kind that allows slightly more light for other plants.


----------



## Marco (Jan 10, 2017)

Those look like happy paphs. Whats the relative humidity in the area? How do to maintain the humidity?

Humidity is the toughest to control in my apt during the winter with the hear blasting.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 10, 2017)

True. and it is probably impossible to control without risking damaging the wall and furniture. 
I just let them be. Today, it is around 47%. It is usually between 35-60, but mostly around 40-50 I believe.
Usually lower in the winter and higher in the summer naturally.
I'm sure things will perform much better with higher humidity, especially in the winter, but this is no greenhouse. 

I don't use extra heat as there is a constant heat from small part of the apartment wall and floor along near the window areas, which is the feature I really hate about these old building in the city. Waste of energy, but what can you do? Also, a feature that I feared the most for my plants.
So, far, it hasn't been that bad compared to my older apartment, which was a brandnew building with no freebie heat. I never used heater except for some very very cold nights. 

I leave the window cracked open just slightly when it is around or just above freezing, and closed when it's well under freezing like today. 
The temperature is about 55-75 near the window (night low with window cracked open and day high when sunny outside) and 70-80 where the light setup is. 
When it is not sunny, of course it is just a few degrees lower during the day.
I keep a few neos in the bathroom window where it is the coldest. probably down to 50 at night. 

I always wonder how much better these plants would grow in the well-kept greenhouse, but there's nothing I can do.

One thing I do is that when it gets very dry indoor to a point where I feel uncomfortable breathing, I would run a humidifier although I haven't used it this winter so far. I am too lazy to change water or clean the water tank so often. lol

I often put a large damp towel on laudry drying rack in the room. It may help. I don't know how much in practical term though.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 13, 2017)

you could put some plastic around the growing space to increase the humidity.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 15, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> you could put some plastic around the growing space to increase the humidity.



but then that will interfere with the air circulation, and increased incident of fungal diseases?

I'd rather have it dry. lol


----------



## Wendy (Jan 15, 2017)

You could use small clip on fans for air circulation or a larger oscillating fan. Before I had my grow room I used shelves in the basement. I surrounded them with plastic and used small fans. Worked well. Shower curtains are also a good option as they are smaller and easier to work with.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 15, 2017)

Did you have slits here and there for fresh air to come in?
For me, air circulation isn't just about having air moving around, but moving air plus exchange with outside air.

It's just that my theory is moving the same air in a closed space will just circulate the disease spores and all without giving them chance to be blown out and away. unless that is, some kind of counter measure is applied, like beneficial microorganisms to keep the pathogenic ones down.

If it worked for you, then it is definitely good.

One more thing is, I grow in the room, so having light set up itself is already a bit of turn off, an adjustment to have this hobby. If you know what I mean. aesthetic wise.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 16, 2017)

In the summer, when I finish my floors, you can move the slippers to my apartment for the better aesthetic!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 16, 2017)

Are you going to water proof the floor this time? oke: 

Sure, I might as well.
Have some blood ready for me!


----------



## Wendy (Jan 17, 2017)

I would wrap the plastic around three sides and leave most of the front open. With a small fan set to oscillate on low, in front or slightly to one side, it would move the air around just enough. Leaving the front mostly open assured that fresh air was getting in. It didn't raise humidity to greenhouse levels but I found it helped a bit. 

I know exactly what you mean about it needing to be aesthetically pleasing. Right now I grow in our living room and always make sure my grow area doesn't look messy. Going from a perfect grow room to a window is a learning curve for me.

You post some really lovely flowers so I'm sure you'll be fine in figuring out what works best for you.



Happypaphy7 said:


> Did you have slits here and there for fresh air to come in?
> For me, air circulation isn't just about having air moving around, but moving air plus exchange with outside air.
> 
> It's just that my theory is moving the same air in a closed space will just circulate the disease spores and all without giving them chance to be blown out and away. unless that is, some kind of counter measure is applied, like beneficial microorganisms to keep the pathogenic ones down.
> ...


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks for the detailed info. 
That sounds much better.


----------

